# I HATE VELMA.



## kaylagirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Velma has been in my town since day one, and I can't stand her. She calls me "blih". She's ugly and gross and makes my other villagers upset whenever she talks to them.
ANY TIPS ON MOVING A SNOOTY OUT? Should I ignore her? Push her/hit her with my net and hammer? SHE'S THE VERY LAST ONE I DON'T LIKE AND I NEED. HER. GONE.

Has this happened to anyone else?! If so, what villager was it?​


----------



## Mariah (Jan 20, 2015)

If you become best friends with her, she'll be more likely to move out.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 20, 2015)

I've tried talking to her as much as I have all my other villagers, I gave her medicine while she was sick, fulfill her requests, but everyone has asked to move EXCEPT her.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I've tried talking to her as much as I have all my other villagers, I gave her medicine while she was sick, fulfill her requests, but everyone has asked to move EXCEPT her.



Who was your most recently moved villager? Your random number generator could be polarized.


----------



## biker (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep being her friend and be patient. Whenever she pings you talk with her asap.
You could do that swimming trick, but overall you'll need to be patient =/ it's a matter of luck.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 22, 2015)

biker said:


> Keep being her friend and be patient. Whenever she pings you talk with her asap.
> You could do that swimming trick, but overall you'll need to be patient =/ it's a matter of luck.



What's the swimming trick? I havent heard of it


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2015)

keep going until you get a day (18th for example) when a villager pings (pass in front of them and they act surprise and come up to you) and decides to move 5 days from that day (23rd for example), if its velma good! if its anyone else, tell them not to move... then TT 5 days forward, someone else hanging around outside may ping when you pass in front of them, but someone might not.... TT 5 days backward and check all the villagers again... I did this cycling method twice with a full village and 1 villager I wanted to leave (wolfgang then Roald) and didn't lose any of my villagers and after some time eventually got the villager I wanted out to leave!

BUT BE WARNED! make sure you have checked every single villager walking around outside, there will be ones inside and elsewhere in town, but you don't have to worry about them, just ones walking around town... ESPECIALLY ON THE 1ST DAY (Example 18th), its kind of a risk, but just be thorough

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't see that talking to favorite villagers or the one you want out changes it... same with doing favors and stuff, its all luck


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, for me, I'd just be _patient._ In the 8 months I've been playing AC:NL, my villagers moving has been, for the most part, random. While I suppose that the methods people use to get villagers out (ignoring them, being their best friend, etc.) may have _some_ sort of effect on it, as I said before, I think that a villager deciding to move is mostly random. I don't know for sure, though.

Also, super sorry that you got a villager you hate! Good luck with getting her out.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 22, 2015)

Just be her best friend. I also read somewhere if you talk to a villager until they need to think to themselves for a bit, then TT to the next day, they'll ask to leave. Not sure if it works or not because I've never needed to get a villager out.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Jinkies.



lol, thats the first thing i thought when i saw her too


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 23, 2015)

hey velma is ok lol


----------

